# New to this Site



## Jump2man3 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey everyone recently back in the gym cut some serious weight and have been fiddling with some Anabolics. Looking for some info and opinions, hope I'm not breaking any rules. Maybe someone could message me that has experience with Var. Stats from Jan 2016 - 29 years old Weight -198 BF 21% Height 5'6 Current 160/8-9 bf I use the 8 point skin fold method. Just recently started cycle and have gained 18lbs my lowest weight pre cycle was 142. Waist and BF has stayed same. Anyway I am strict diet and basically made my own routine diet wise so for anyone looking for some "free" info I'm here to help!


----------



## brazey (Oct 10, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 4, 2017)

... welcome..... visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------



## yesidont (Jan 5, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2017)

welcome


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 9, 2017)

On behalf of mhk and psl i would like to welcome you to 
the IronMagForum.


----------

